# The Parties successfully carry out energy accounting activities



## Endlessblue

Zdravím.... překládám jednu smlouvičku a není mi úplně jasné, jak přeložit tuto anglickou větu... nemáte někdo tip??? Všechny mé pokusy zní hrozně !!! 

   · The Parties successfully carry out energy accounting activities;


----------



## winpoj

Zdar,

předpokládám, že problematický je termín "energy accounting" (jinak v té větě nic záhadného nevidím). Nenaznačuje obsah smlouvy, o co přesně se jedná - vykazování spotřeby energie, vyúčtování spotřeby... ?


----------



## Endlessblue

Jde mi skutečně jen o ten výraz energy accounting. Jedná se o Dohodu o spolupráci... a firma tuším vyrábí různé kotle. 
Je to moje první smlouva na překlad... a matlám se a matlám


----------



## werrr

Endlessblue said:


> Jde mi skutečně jen o ten výraz energy accounting. Jedná se o Dohodu o spolupráci... a firma tuším vyrábí různé kotle.
> Je to moje první smlouva na překlad... a matlám se a matlám


Výraz „energy accounting“ je vysvětlen na Wikipedii, ale překlad tam není. Asi bych to přeložil jako „energetické řízení“, ale jistý si nejsem, protože chybí kontext. Pokud v té smlouvě chybí nějaký jasný odkaz na zákon, vyhlášku nebo technickou normu, bude to asi jen nějaká deklaratorní úlitba.


----------



## texpert

už jen _carry out activities _je trochu bolševické spojení.. 

je tam nicméně polský překlad (_Kredyty Energetyczne_) a analogický výraz energetické kredity vyhodil v googlu docela dost odkazů

(dále to odmítám sledovat


----------

